# make.conf options for profiling.



## Alain De Vos (Aug 29, 2022)

Some options in make.conf can be related to profiling.
There exist for instance in make.conf you can SET/UNSET, globally or port based.

```
APROFILE
LOW_MEMORY_PROFILE
MEMPROF
NFPROFILE
PERFPROFILE
PPROFILES
PROFANITY
PROFILE
PROFILER
PROFILING
PROFTPD
RPROF
```
But which option should be enabled/disabled in which context and what do they mean.
[Cfr. Gentoo]
I have 3400 ports installed, so going over every port is a bit cumbersome.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 30, 2022)

A few lines explanation each option would be nice to have.


----------



## zirias@ (Aug 30, 2022)

Options are per port, look at their description. Similar options should be named the same, but most likely, these are sufficiently different. And I'm *very* sure `PROFANITY` isn't related to any profiling stuff.

Really generic options are described in /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.desc.mk. This only knows `PROFILE` though.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 31, 2022)

A few words of description of any option would be nice to have though.
As it does not exist.


----------



## zirias@ (Aug 31, 2022)

zirias@ said:


> Options are per port, look at their description.


I mean, you found these _somewhere_? Every port introducing an option not in the list of the generic ones also adds a description.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 31, 2022)

Currently compiling with,

```
OPTIONS_SET+=PROFILE 
OPTIONS_SET+=PROFILING
```


----------

